# Fav. L-Number Pleco



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

just for you bosshog lol

Mine's either L018 the golden nugget
or i think L126 Blue Phantom
or Queen Arabesque.


Although zebras are awesome


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of zebras but I think that the golden nugget or mango pleco are cool.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

I like the bulldog or rubbernosed plec L178b, and the royal plec L191


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

i love the L20


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

The Vampire :razz:, just because...


----------



## emski (Jan 13, 2007)

mine has to be a blue phantom altho mine died when i had a white spot outburst about 6 months ago, think i lost around £300 worth of fish was gutted does anyone know where i could get one from because i cant find them anywhere..


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

mike515 said:


> just for you bosshog lol
> 
> Mine's either L018 the golden nugget
> or i think L126 Blue Phantom
> ...


 
ohh you meany :bash: i dont know can i have ten :mf_dribble: ?? well my top ten are

10- L007 i have one adult did have a pair but lost that one
9- L031 (L176, L300, LDA04, Peppermint Pleco)
8- Ancistrus sp (love all BN's and have around 20 at the moment i have a green spot Bn goldspot L180 BN L144)
7-Gold Nugget Pleco, L018, L085 
6-Big White Spot Pleco, L142, LDA33
5-Clown Pleco, L104, L162, LDA22, Ringlet Pleco (i have 4 of these)
4- Butterfly Pleco, Flounder Pleco, L168 (have two of these)
3- Flash Pleco, L204 have one of these guys
2-L273, Titanicus Pleco
1- it has to be L46 the zebra plec :mf_dribble:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

emski, where do you get your fish from?


----------



## emski (Jan 13, 2007)

i use maidenhead aquatics at hillingdon or iver, have also used chenies in farnham royal.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

emski said:


> mine has to be a blue phantom altho mine died when i had a white spot outburst about 6 months ago, think i lost around £300 worth of fish was gutted does anyone know where i could get one from because i cant find them anywhere..


woult think most people could get you a L128 if you asked them i know there on my locals supply list quite often keep an eye on here there sometimes on there to Aquarist Classifieds Tropical Fish for sale


----------



## emski (Jan 13, 2007)

ok cool cheers for that, will have a look.. i have asked a few shops if they had or could get any. they took my number and said they would call but that was a few weeks back now lol.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

emski said:


> ok cool cheers for that, will have a look.. i have asked a few shops if they had or could get any. they took my number and said they would call but that was a few weeks back now lol.


some shops only get an order in every month or so depends on the size of shop


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

the shop where i work has blue phantoms in at the moment, we are in milton keynes


----------

